# Can I see your Christmas tree?



## REO (Dec 18, 2011)

I LOVE Christmas trees! Each year I beg to see yours! I'd love it if you'd post a photo of yours! So many different styles, and all beautiful!!

I'll post ours when I get it decorated. Having to do this by myself this yr, I can't get the 7' tree down stairs so I'm using the small tree. I still have to decorate it.

Please share your tree, big or small, fancy or homemade!


----------



## anoki (Dec 18, 2011)

I will try to get a picture of ours once we get the tinsel on....needed the camera this afternoon as one of the cats was half way up and dropping ornaments for the dogs to get!!!!!





~kathryn


----------



## Becky (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's mine. Picture taken last year, but looks just the same this year. I love lots of ornaments! I have antique ones, old ones, handmade ones, shiney ones, glittery ones, etc. Ornaments of all kinds!


----------



## bevann (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know how to post photos but my tree reflects my love of horses.Lots of white lights red gold and green balls and lots of Painted Ponies ornaments.The stained glass type topper is a horse that looks like it belongs on a merry go round.I just love my tree.It says who I am.Also has some Pembroke Welsh Corgi ornaments on it.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 18, 2011)

I am going to try this via my tab, which is android so I hope it works.

First is my tree in our house, I believe its 7ft, artificial (I am allergic to pine)...there are homemade ornaments on it from when we first got married (16 years ago) and store bought (some even from a forum member here).

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Brutusmi/1324239738.jpg

This tree is at our camp, it is small, maybe 5ft and skinny, all store bought ornaments.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Brutusmi/1324239834.jpg

Last is a Charlie Brown tree, also at camp, it is only about 2ft and kinda ugly, but I put it up anyway, it is in my computer room and I liked it in front of the window so the lights could be seen from outside.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Brutusmi/1324239794.jpg

I apologize if this didn't work and I won't be able to fix it until I get to a real computer. I don't know why I can't from my tab....fingers crossed....Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 18, 2011)

From my end it looks like it worked but you have to click the link to see the picture....I'm still learning this device.


----------



## Reble (Dec 18, 2011)

Cannot wait to see yours Robin.. Merry Christmas to YOU...




Our talking and singing Christmas Tree


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh beautiful everyone!!!!





Bevann, email your pics to me and I'll host & post them for you!!!

Here's yours Sonya!






This tree is at our camp, it is small, maybe 5ft and skinny, all store bought ornaments.






Last is a Charlie Brown tree, also at camp, it is only about 2ft and kinda ugly, but I put it up anyway, it is in my computer room and I liked it in front of the window so the lights could be seen from outside.


----------



## chandab (Dec 18, 2011)

I put the tree up last week, but no lights or ornaments; the youngest cat thinks its too fun just plain, don't think I'll try ornaments and lights this year. Plus, I want a new tree, this one is a small, cheap Kmart tree and it looks like it; I just don't like it.


----------



## Tab (Dec 18, 2011)

Wanted to share the tree skirt more than the tree this year. This is a skirt that my mom made for me when I was a little girl, re-purposed since I don't have a tree skirt. What do you think?


----------



## Sonya (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks REO....very pretty tree skirt Tab....everyones trees are beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## djskid (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's ours.....nothing but horses on it!! You'll notice that the little ones have their stockings hung in the house rather than the barn-they took a vote and thought that they had a better chance of Santa filling them inside!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine looks pretty much the same from year to year as well, but here it is, as of today. *MERRY CHRISTMAS* to all!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2011)

Our living room tree is a real one with nests and birds on it.

We played with the picture in Kodak, making it into a cartoon:

My link

This tree was an experiment. The tree was my sister's last year. I dragged it home and spent an hour pulling the icicles off, stuck it out behind our corral all summer till it got crispy. Used an iron part off a horse-drawn vehicle for a stand. Dragged it into my play-space in the barn and it stood there for a couple of months while I played with it. Getting the dried needles off was a pain. Then I used cotton batting to look like snow, wild buffalo gourds washed with white paint, real nests, and paper birds. It is in my bathroom. I'm really enjoying it! No idea how/if I can store it for next year. Sure wouldn't want to make another one.

My link


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2011)

This is not a very good photo because of the flash...






Just a table top sized one but we like it. Makes the house smell wonderful.

Well..... and with a big tree, we would most likely have cat's helping us with things in the tree and that would make the holidays a wee bit more interesting than we need.

So small is good!

(I enjoy seeing all the big beautiful tree's everyone else has though!)


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2011)

Tab said:


> Wanted to share the tree skirt more than the tree this year. This is a skirt that my mom made for me when I was a little girl, re-purposed since I don't have a tree skirt. What do you think?


Stunning!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2011)

Tab said:


> Wanted to share the tree skirt more than the tree this year. This is a skirt that my mom made for me when I was a little girl, re-purposed since I don't have a tree skirt. What do you think?


What a lovely idea! It looks beautiful there.

Really enjoy all the photos. The horse tree is really interesting!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 19, 2011)

What wonderful pictures!!!! I Love how each is beautiful and unique!





Tab- your tree skirt is wonderful! Nice and full plus it's special!

Marsha Cassada - What cool pictures!!! I LOVE that homemade tree!! And the cartoon one could be a Christmas card! Did you take it with... A Kodak program??? Did you by the program? I'd love to try that!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll have to share ours after Christmas since ours is never decorated until Christmas day. Living on a Christmas tree farm, you would think we would have ours up early, but we never get around to it, busy selling them and the last thing we want to deal with at the end of the day is another tree!

Of course, we always have live trees, never fake!


----------



## Genie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice topic


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally got mine up! WHEW!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 21, 2011)

Roflmao...cute, great idea!


----------



## Mona (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL!!! OK Robin, the tree is there, but now you need to decorate it!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 22, 2011)

REO said:


> Finally got mine up! WHEW!














I love it ... low matinence, smells good, and super easy to decorate! Plus look at all the presents you can fit under there!!! LOL!!!












(You made my morning! Thanks!!)


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2011)

It needs lights though





LOL!!! That was an email from Gena





After being super stressed for so long, this made me LMAO (for real) so I just had to share it with all of you!

I'm almost done decorating our little tree and will take a pic for you soon!


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2011)

OK here's mine!

I just couldn't manage getting the huge 8' one from upstairs by myself, so I got the 5' one and I put it on the table top and put the gifts from my Secret Santas under it!






It has decorations from about 6 friends, 5 are forum members


----------



## Reble (Dec 22, 2011)

REO said:


> OK here's mine!
> 
> I just couldn't manage getting the huge 8' one from upstairs by myself, so I got the 5' one and I put it on the table top and put the gifts from my Secret Santas under it!
> 
> ...



Love it, but sure put a smile on my face the other little smelly one.. Merry Christmas Robin..


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 22, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2011)

REO said:


> OK here's mine!
> 
> I just couldn't manage getting the huge 8' one from upstairs by myself, so I got the 5' one and I put it on the table top and put the gifts from my Secret Santas under it!
> 
> It has decorations from about 6 friends, 5 are forum members


The poinsetta on top is so pretty and I love the icicles.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

REO said:


> Finally got mine up! WHEW!






thats a classic i cant stop laughing



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2011)

*Smells so piney!*


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine is all purple, turquoise and peacocks



oh and butterflies!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats really pretty Kelsey!



Peacocks are my favorite!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 23, 2011)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> Mine is all purple, turquoise and peacocks
> 
> 
> 
> oh and butterflies!


ohhh !! Love it ! I love themed trees.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 24, 2011)

Great thread!

Here's ours:


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you to all who posted theirs!

See what I mean? ALL different and ALL beautiful!!!!

I love them all!


----------



## barnbum (Dec 25, 2011)

Okay! This is the smallest one we've had in years... but it worked.

We have cut down our own ever since I can remember, but the places we've gone to closed and another place wanted $55. One is reopening next year--but we bought this cut.

Had a most wonderful Christmas today!






Flash






It's fun to see other's trees.


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 28, 2011)

we put up 4 trees every year honoring my great grama who used to put up 7 trees, all with hand made ornaments. i didnt get good pics this year, i have a better camera now so hoping next year! lol

beautiful trees all!


----------



## SHANA (Dec 30, 2011)

My tree, and the bottom gets less ornaments as my 2 year old takes them off, as do one of our cats.


----------

